# Can't change my topic's title



## Goli (Jul 11, 2009)

The option that allows you to change the topic's title should be above where you write the text right?
Well it isn't for some reason!


----------



## zeromac (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe cos it isn't a topic title, its a reply!


----------



## alex (Jul 11, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Maybe cos it isn't a topic title, its a reply!








^^

And we haven't been able to change topic titles for a long time. If you really need it changed, maybe you could ask a Moderator.

Ahh, how nice it is, been gone for so long, being able to do this again.


----------



## Goli (Jul 11, 2009)

Aren't you supossed to be able to change it in the first post?
The picture I posted is from it.
Anyways thieves like us said I should have been able to, but seeing as this appearently isn't possible, I guess the topic'll have to keep a misleading title.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 11, 2009)

maybe is a problem wit hthe new version of GBAtemp because I was trying to look for a it but I found nothing maybe we should tell the moderators or just tell them that you need a change or delete the topic and make a new one.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 12, 2009)

Use the V3 skin.  This solves a lot of problems.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 15, 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,


----------



## Costello (Jul 16, 2009)

For various reasons we never allowed members to edit their own topic titles...
sorry! if you want a topic title change you'll have to ask a mod.


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

then why does it have a thinger that pops up when you hover over it?


----------

